

Who wants a ticket to Strange Loop 2011 - animedbz

I have been a lurker here, but this is my first post.<p>I posted this on reddit (http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/ju81v/who_wants_a_ticket_to_strange_loop_2011/), but it isn't getting the same traction probably since there just isn't the same 'hacker' crowd that would appreciate this...<p>Here is some verification, http://imgur.com/nzwuT. The correct url for Strange Loop is https://thestrangeloop.com<p>If you need further verification, or are skeptical. I can put Alex in contact with you or you can reach him from the strange loop website.<p>I really want someone to go to this because it is a great event and I am really disappointed I can't go.<p>Here is the text from my post.<p>I am unable to go to Strange Loop 2011 this year.<p>I contacted Alex Miller from Strange Loop about cancelation, but I feel bad abbout getting a refund from him since he would incur payment fees. Plus more importenly, I took up a spot when someone else could go (like you!).<p>So this is where you come in!<p>I want to give one of you a chance to go to the sold out conference. I went last year and it was awesome. I highly recommend it.<p>Also, it would be great if I could recover at least part of the $250 I spent on the ticket for early registration.<p>Check out the site, schedule, and speakers at https://thestrangeloop.com<p>Also, Tomorrow August 26th is the last day to book at the hotel at the reserved rate, so hopefully I can find someone today if anyone is interested.<p>Send me a PM (or leave a comment), if you are interested and if you want to give me some money for the ticket, let me know :)<p>~animedbz
======
ropman76
Yes I would be very interested. The sessions look great and the one on Storm
looks pretty rocking. Payment wise I could not do more than twenty. I couldn't
go to begin with because of the prices but if I get the ticket I am going to
try on a shoe string budget. If you get a better offer than that no worries :)

------
Anthony_qraving
Hey, I may want it, will have to co-ordinate some things, website is
<https://thestrangeloop.com/> , not strangeloop.com though.

~~~
animedbz
Yes, you are right. I should have copy/pasted it, I'll update this post.

